# registration disabled AGAIN?



## Asper (Apr 16, 2010)

Why is it that account registration keeps getting suspeneded? I have a couple friends that Want to register, but they keep gettin denied.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 16, 2010)

probsbly fo rthe best


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 16, 2010)

GODDAMN IT!
WHY?!


----------



## ShadowConner (Apr 16, 2010)

Asper said:


> Why is it that account registration keeps getting suspeneded? I have a couple friends that Want to register, but they keep gettin denied.




same


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 16, 2010)

What the fuck is going on?


----------



## Asper (Apr 17, 2010)

lol, Cannon. I'm detecting your sarcasm. xD

But, all jokin aside, It would be nice to know why they keep gettin suspended. How logn were they open for, maybe a week or two?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 17, 2010)

Asper said:


> lol, Cannon. I'm detecting your sarcasm. xD
> 
> But, all jokin aside, It would be nice to know why they keep gettin suspended. How logn were they open for, maybe a week or two?


Darn I've been found out.
*throws smokegernade at flow*
*barely causes cloud* :V

I don't know a week or two, they're having alot of problems with the site cause they use their own unique operating system which I still don't understand why.  I think they're trying to get rid of trolling though, the problem is unless you completely keep people from making comments your site will still get trolled.


----------



## ShadowConner (Apr 17, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Darn I've been found out.
> *throws smokegernade at flow*
> *barely causes cloud* :V
> 
> I don't know a week or two, they're having alot of problems with the site cause they use their own unique operating system which I still don't understand why.  I think they're trying to get rid of trolling though, the problem is unless you completely keep people from making comments your site will still get trolled.




i agree 100%


----------



## Asper (Apr 17, 2010)

Unfortnate, but true. Same thing goes for IRC, lol.


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Apr 17, 2010)

Ugh, I've been wanting to register for over a month now, and I can't. This is really making me sad.


----------



## Vulpin Greeneye (Apr 17, 2010)

_"Patience is a virtue"._


----------



## Rall (Apr 17, 2010)

Alaskan Wolf said:


> Ugh, I've been wanting to register for over a month now, and I can't. This is really making me sad.


Same here. I already have an account but I desire a new name, and from what I'm aware of I can't change my accounts name. I've been wanting to make this switch for a couple months and keep getting this message.


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 18, 2010)

If it's disabled, why can I still access the registration page?


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Apr 18, 2010)

IT WORKS! Quick! before they close it again!


----------



## Vriska (Apr 19, 2010)

QUICKLY! GET THE FORCES TO PROTECT US FROM THE EVIL FORCE THAT IS THE /B/TARDS!


----------



## joanatrex (May 23, 2010)

I really want to register in FA. i even put the register page as my homepage


----------

